# Hemet to Palm Desert via Hwy 74 - this ridable?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey all you Socalians,
I'm thinking about doing a group ride from Hemet to Palm Desert.

check it out mapmyride:
MapMyRIDE - Viewing A ride mapped on 10/13/2011

Roughly speaking, the ride will be over 100 miles w/ 8300ft elevation gain. I'm not familiar with this road, so I would like to know 2 things:

1) is it safe to ride?
2) is there at least 1 water spot along the way? (preferably a midpoint between Hemet and Palm Desert).


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

It is really tight. No Shoulder for much of it. Lots of crazy drivers. I have driven it a few times and am thinking about riding next year but I think it is just too dangerous. 

Perhaps some others who have ridden it could give their feedback


----------



## TRAVISD (Jul 18, 2007)

I just rode from Wildomar up to Idyllwild on Sunday that section of road was fine. Also have ridden down to the 371 on the 74 and that was fine as well, i would be alittle nervous on the run from there down the hill to the desert areas.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm so it's a little sketchy on the 74 huh? I wonder if it's similar to Hwy 2 (to Wrightwood).

Travisd,
what do think of this loop. From Hemet take the 74, then down 371, then Wilson Valley Rd - Sage Rd back to Hemet to compelte the loop. I assume we will need water along the way.

And how scarry is the descent on the 74 to the desert areas? what's the gradient like? 10%?


----------



## TRAVISD (Jul 18, 2007)

I was thinking that same route as well. i think that is a doable route, can get water when you get down to Anza would be fine. I think that descent is close to that it winds its way down the mtn. going down that part will be fine if you are a fast decender you prob would out run the cars!!!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Hey all you Socalians,
> I'm thinking about doing a group ride from Hemet to Palm Desert.
> 
> check it out mapmyride:
> ...


Please let us know how the ride goes. 
I went to a private high school in Idylwild in early 80's and I remember those roads were pretty empty....


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm gonna scout out the route first, paying attention to road condition, ridability factor on up & down, and water spot. If I go, there will be females going along so last thing I want is to be on the news.

(Last time I did a ride from Glendale to Wrightwood via Hwy 2 and we ran out of water twice. Thank god there were campers who were nice enough to refill our water with a smile. They all thought we were crazy, and looking back, we were! Lesson learned).


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

TRAVISD said:


> I was thinking that same route as well. i think that is a doable route, can get water when you get down to Anza would be fine. I think that descent is close to that it winds its way down the mtn. going down that part will be fine if you are a fast decender you prob would out run the cars!!!


I will look into Anza. Never heard of this town though, but I'm not very familiar with the area either.


----------

